# [SOVED]no /dev/video0; webcam not working

## jody

Hi

I have a Samsung NP700G7C on which the webcam doesn't work anymore.

I also noticed that there is no /dev/video (or anyother /dev/video*).

I don't know what caused this, but there is no /dev/video0 on my laptop (Samsung NP700G7C).

with lsusb i don't see any obvious webcam:

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c050 Logitech, Inc. RX 250 Optical Mouse

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1210:2625 DigiTech 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 8087:07da Intel Corp. 

```

Some months ago the webcam was still working (i was able to skype with video), but in he meantime i had several emerges and have only now tried to use the webcam.

But it seems not to work. For instance "Cheese webcan booth" says "No device found"

Is there a way i can make the webcam work again?

Thank You

  JodyLast edited by jody on Mon Feb 17, 2014 9:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

Sounds like hardware failure.

----------

## Hu

What exactly have you changed since last it worked?  Are you using the same kernel as when it last worked?  Has the machine undergone any physical maintenance that could have disrupted connectors?

----------

## jody

I have never opened or dropped my laptop.

The most significant change was emerging systemd. But since i had various problems with it, i removed the "init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd" from the grub and continued to start with the normal openrc.

I must admit my computer is in a bad software state - when i 'emerge world' i get a zilllion blocks and multiple slot errors mostly related to gnome (i currently use gnome 2, but every emerge i want to do tries to pull in all of gnome 3. :Cool: 

----------

## szatox

Have you updated your kernel? It's very likely you just forgot to build modules, as media-related stuff is disabled by default. Updating world should not couse your webcam to disappear since it's not userland that runs it. IF you can, try plugging that webcam to another pc, looking at your lsusb I guess either your webcam or usb port is broken.

Also, you might try to compare output of `dmesg | tail` before and after pluging your webacm.

unmasking gnome 3 has given many users a headache

----------

## jody

I got it working again:

I set the kernel options

```
CONFIG_MEDIA_CAMERA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

```

rebuilt the kernel and rebooted.

Jody

----------

## mbot

sorry, .. wrong subject,

i couldn't find the delete-bottom, so i deleted the text

MBot

----------

